# LGB 55045 Digital PC Decoder?



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

By chance does anybody know where I can download the LGB MTS software that can be used with the LGB 55045?
 
Thank You
Scott


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

I can tell you that lgb software is rarely found unless given physically to you, all I would recommend is to search it on google/bing, and hope someone has it


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/download_fremddokumente/MZS_MTS_V6(E).zip 

I'm not sure if this is the latest revision...seems to me there was a version 6.1 out there somewhere too...I'll keep looking and post the link if I find it. That should get you started though.... 

Keith


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the latest MTS version, but it is a 30 meg file. I need a place I can upload it to to help others. 

For just using it on the bench, you can get the MASSOTH software for the 55045, and just remember that in order to use it for MTS you must choose a mts engine file first!! 

You will understand this statement better after you try it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, you could do dropbox, free, and works on all platforms. 

Greg


----------



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

Keith, Dan 
Thanks for the help. 

Scott


----------



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

Has anybody had any luck finding the newest software? 

Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Why don't you work with Dan? I gave a suggestion for free software to facilitate the up and down load. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

See if this works for dropbox and my latest MTS software for the 55045 and 55060 


https://www.dropbox.com/s/tav9dswie4qdzkw/INST-MTS_V6.EXE


----------



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

Dan 
It worked perfectly. 

Thank You 
Scott


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You are welcome, this is how forums can help any and al!!! 

And I thank you for getting back to us on confirming my dropbox worked.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice software huh Dan? 

Greg


----------

